
Semantic Import Versioning is unsound - grey-area
https://peter.bourgon.org/blog/2020/09/14/siv-is-unsound.html
======
slrz
I find it somewhat odd that Peter ascribes the valuing of stability and
backwards compat to some weird Google-specific mindset, unheard of in other
circles.

Instead, you can observe the same thing with many other ecosystems/platforms
once they have reached a certain scale. Ask Microsoft's Windows team or the
Linux kernel maintainers about the importance of keeping existing programs
running. Or maybe the stewards of other programming languages like C or C++
can tell you about the difficulty of evolving a language when you have a
gazillion lines of pre-existing code to consider. How long does it take the
world to phase out support for obsolete SSL/TLS versions, even in the presence
of well-known weaknesses?

It seems to me that the more users something has, the more thought has to be
put into how not to break them.

Isn't programming in the large exactly the kind of thing Go set out to tackle?
Placing a high value on stability appears only logical then.

